# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Un saludo compañeros

## joeligj12

Ya llevo mucho tiempo sin pasar por aqui, y nunca me presente, recientemente he estado limpiando mis correos electronicos y me tope con esta cuenta, he decidido conservarla y utilizarla mas a menudo.
Soy un simple aficionado, hago magia con cartas y nada mas, algo de monedas o ligas quiza, no he practicado seriamente en un tiempo, pero siempre me ha gustado tener buena tecnica, esto viene con el detalle de que tardo mucho tiempo en probar trucos nuevos en vivo, pero bueno, de vez en cuando las cosas salen bien. 
Espero entrar constantemente, un saludo

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenido de nuevo!

----------


## ardogwyddon

Bienvenido de nuevo. Yo tampoco ando mucho por el foro. Un saludo

----------


## AndyQ73

Bienvenido. Yo estoy mucho por aquí leyendo temas antiguos aunque ahora no haya tanta actividad.

----------

